# Hive Beetles in my TBH



## dreamlandart (Aug 1, 2011)

How many are there?


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

Take a piece of 1/2 inch PVC pipe close to the length of your top bar, put a glue cap on one end and screw cap on the other 
Drill many holes on one side big enough for beetles to enter but not bee's 
Put a little mineral oil in the pipe and close it up
Make a hanger to hold the pipe so the holes are in the UP position 
Try and keep this up near the top of the TB's the bees will chase or the beetles 
will seek shelter in the pipe and the oil will Kill them.
If your colony is weak do this asap the SHB will ruin your day and run your 
Bees out 
You will end up with worms and slime

Tommyt


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

Are you saying put at the top on the inside of the top bar or the outside of the top bar?
Thanks


----------



## rmaro (Feb 22, 2011)

Is your TBH in full sun? If not move it into the sun!


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

Just moving the hive to full sun will not take care of all the beetles. It will cut them down some but mine has been in full sun since I have had it and I still have some beetles. Some things you will never get rid of altogether I smash them when I inspect try to trap and tell the girls to do a better job sometimes.


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

Hang it inside so the top with holes is about even to the top of top bars


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 5, 2010)

I don't have SHBs, so I can't help you, but I did find another thread that you might want to check out: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?259428

And Fatbeeman makes a SHB trap that I think could be adapted to TBHs. See: http://wn.com/FatBeeMan and look for "Making small hive beetletraps..."


----------



## LampBurner (May 4, 2011)

tommyt
I'm going to try that with the PVC pipe. Now, this time of year as I think the bees are not building so much comb it might not be too much problem but in the active season, that trap would have to be re-located daily as the bees would be building comb on it or at least attaching comb to it; at least how the bars in my TBH's are made anyway.
Can anyone explain how to make traps out of CD cases?; and has anyone used them in TBHs? About the only place I can think of to put them is either laying on the floor where I don't think they would be effective, or tapeing them to the wall of the hive where they too would be haveing comb built on and attached to them, or tapeing them to the follower board where I think they would only be effective if the hive is nearly full to the back:scratch:.


----------



## Beev (Jul 16, 2011)

DeeAnna's suggestion is a good one to try. Cheap and easy. Here is a link to the youtube video. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_KDPp8H6PU&feature=related


----------

